# plus (prononciation)



## anangelaway

*When do you pronounce the “s” at the end of the French word plus?*​
*Moderator note:* This question is so frequent that we have merged a great  number of threads on the topic to create this long discussion. See also the same thread  on the Français Seulement forum. The following table reviews and  summarizes the different cases. Yes, the subject is a bit confusing. But please do not create a new  thread about the same thing. If, after you have read all the way  through, you still cannot figure out how to pronounce _plus_ in  your specific example sentence, then post at the end of the thread to  ask about your example. Thanks!


*General rule:* The “s” is pronounced in a positive context, but not in a negative one.



*« pluSS » [plys]**« plu » [ply]**Positive context* (_plus_ = more)*Negative context* (_*ne*…plus, *non* plus_ = *no* more, *not* any more)_J'en veux *plus*._ – I want more.
_J'aimerais en savoir *plus*._ – I want to know more.
*plus de*_ bière_ = (Il y a) *plus de *bière. – more beer_Je *n'*en veux *plus*._ (colloquially: _J'en veux *plus*_.) – I don't want (it) any more.
_Moi *non plus*._ – Me neither.
*plus de*_ bière_ = (Il *n'*y a) *plus de *bière. – no more beer


There are, however, special cases, and sometimes both pronunciations are possible.  (Examples where the two pronunciations are possible are marked with a red star *.)



« pluSS » [plys]« plu » [ply] (normalement)
« pluZ » [plyz‿] (liaison devant une voyelle ou un _h_ muet)*Expressions*
_une fois de *plus*_*** (courant) – once more
_être un *plus*_ to be a plus/advantage
_À *plus* !_ – See ya'!*Expressions*
_une fois de *plus*_*** (plus soutenu) – once more
_*plus* ou moins_ [ply.z‿u.mwɛ̃] – more or less
_À *plus* tard !_ – See you!*de plus en plus* [də.ply.z‿ɑ̃.plys]
_Il mange *de plus en plus de* friandises._*** –
He eats more and more candy.
_Il mange *de plus en plus*._ (en fin de phrase) –
He eats more and more.*de plus en plus* [də.ply.z‿ɑ̃.ply]
_Il mange *de plus en plus de* friandises._*** –
He eats more and more candy.
_Il se couche *de plus en plus* tard. –_
He goes to sleep later and later.*plus que*
_Il mange *plus que* moi._*** (courant) – He eats more than I do.
_Je t'aime *plus que* tout._*** (courant) – I love you more than anything.*plus que*
_Il mange *plus que* moi._*** (soutenu) – He eats more than I do.
_Je t'aime *plus que* tout._*** (soutenu) – I love you more than anything.*le plus (de + substantif)* [lə.plys]
_C'est en vacances que je mange *le plus*._*** (courant) –
I eat the most on vacation.
_C'est lui qui mange *le plus de* chocolat._*** (courant) –
He is the one eating the most chocolate.*le plus (de + substantif)* [lə.ply]
_ C'est en vacances que je mange *le plus*._*** (plus rare/soutenu) –
I eat the most on vacation.
_C'est lui qui mange *le plus de* chocolat._*** (plus soutenu) –
He is the one eating the most chocolate.*plus de + substantif*
_Ils produisent *plus de* pommes qu'avant. –_
They grow more apples than before.
_Je mange *plus de* pommes que toi._ – I eat more apples than you.
_Je veux *plus d'*argent. – _I want more money.
(*N.B.*: Si on ne prononce pas le « s », on comprendra :
« _Je *ne* veux *plus* d'argent_. » / I *don't* want *any more* money.)*plus de + nombre / quantité*
_ Ils produisent *plus de* deux tonnes de pommes par an. –_
They grow more than two tonnes of apples per year.
_Je mange *plus de* deux pommes par jour. –_
I eat more than two apples every day.*Additions* (_plus_ = _et_)
_Deux *plus* deux égale quatre._ – Two plus two is four.
_Trois pommes *plus* une poire devraient suffire. –_
Three apples and a pear should be enough.*plus + adjectif/adverbe + que* (comparatif)
_ Il est *plus *grand *que* moi._ – He is taller than I am.
_Il est *plus* intelligent *que* moi._ [plyz‿] – He is more clever than I am.
_ Je mange *plus *lentement *que* lui._ – I eat more slowly than he does. *le plus + adjectif/adverbe* (superlatif)
_La tour Eiffel est le monument *le plus* célèbre de France. –_
The Eiffel Tower is the most famous building in France.
_Il court *le plus* vite possible._ – He runs as fast as possible. *plus … plus …*
*Plus *_je mange, *plus *je grossis._ The more I eat, the fatter I get.
_*Plus* il siffle, *plus* elle chante._ [ply] (2x) (courant) –
_*Plus* il siffle, *plus* elle chante._ [plyz‿] (2x) (poésie/chanson) –
The more he whistles, the more she sings.


----------



## Catani

Je crois que, dans la phrase: *Les Australiens continuent à utiliser plus de* *5 milliards de sacs en plastique aux supermarchés par an* - 
la prononciation du "s" [*plus de ...]* est au choix. [moi, je préfère le prononcer.

Qu'en disent les forumards? Merci à l'avance.

Catani


----------



## Benjy

i would always say the s. but i'm not francophone so i guess that makes my opinion a little invalid hehe.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
In "Il ne le fait plus", don't say the "s" "he doesn't do it anymore"
In "Il en fait plus", say the "s" "he does more of it"
In "un plus un égale 2" say the "s" "one plus one makes two"

In your case it is with the "s" because it's more, with a little rest between "plus" and "de"! Though, if, in this case, you don't say it, with "plus" and "de" linked (no rest), it'll be OK, in fact, it's the most casual way to pronounce it!
Hope it helps!


----------



## The Ho

Catani said:
			
		

> Je crois que, dans la phrase: *Les Australiens continuent à utiliser plus de* *5 milliards de sacs en plastique aux supermarchés par an* -
> la prononciation du "s" [*plus de ...]* est au choix. [moi, je préfère le prononcer.
> Catani


I wouldn't.


----------



## DearPrudence

I agree with The Ho, personally, I wouldn't pronunce it.
'Il y a plu*s* de déchets qu'avant' -> I would pronunce it
but: 'il y a plus de 3 milliards de tonnes de déchets..' -> I wouldn't pronunce it

I agree that it's very strange though.


----------



## Agnès E.

Catani said:
			
		

> Je crois que, dans la phrase: *Les Australiens continuent à utiliser plus de* *5 milliards de sacs en plastique aux supermarchés par an* -
> la prononciation du "s" [*plus de ...]* est au choix. [moi, je préfère le prononcer.
> 
> Qu'en disent les forumards? Merci à l'avance.
> 
> Catani


 
Mmm...
Je dirais que je prononce le s de plus (dans son sens _davantage_, car dans la négation le s ne se prononce jamais de toute façon) lorsque _plus_ n'est pas suivi d'un autre mot.

Je n'en ai pas pris plussss
mais
Je n'ai pas pris plu[s] de 3 bonbons
Il a plu[s] d'un tour dans son sac

... ou lorsque je parle à un jeune enfant (ou une personne non-francophone), afin qu'il n'y ait aucune ambiguïté possible. 

Je m'adresse à Jojo, 6 ans :
Jojo, tu veux un peu plusssssss d'épinards ? 
(je ne veux surtout pas que Jojo puisse croire que j'ai demandé : Jojo, tu ne veux plus d'épinards ? )


----------



## semiller

If you do a search, there was an excellent explanation of when and when not to pronounce the -s in "plus."  To summarize, if the meaning in English is "more" you generally pronounce it.  If it is negative, "no longer, no more," the general tendency is not to pronounce it.  The liaision situation can change these rules of course.  As stated in past threads, the current tendency in French is to shy away from pronouncing the liaision, although is speaker has their own prefernce of course.  I hope this helps!


----------



## vince

Dans quels contextes prononce-t-on le " s" final du mot "plus"?

- Je voudrais plus d'eau
- Il y a plus de tomates?
- Je ne voudrais plus d'eau
- Il n'y a plus de tomates?
- Je ne voudrais pas plus d'eau
- Je connais plus de gens que lui (or is it Je connais plus de gens qu'il ne connait"?)
- Je ne le connais plus
- Je ne connais pas plus de gens que lui
- Plus on se plaint, plus on est détesté.
- Il mange plus que moi
- Il ne mange pas plus que moi
- Il ne mange pas non plus
- J'en voudrais plus
- Je n'en voudrais pas plus
- Dis-lui de ne plus venir
- Ecris le plus d'articles que possible (or is it "le plus d'articles qu'il soit possible"?)
- Il boit le plus.
- En plus, il ne nous rend plus visite.
- Cinq années de plus.

Je suppose que, puisque dans le langage courant on n'emploie pas très souvent le mot "ne", il faudrait prononcer le "s" là où il y aurait une ambigüité, par exemple "Il y a plus de tomates?". Je pense que, si on prononce le "s", cette phrase signifie "there are / are there more tomatos"? alors que si on ne le prononce pas, elle signifierait "There aren't any more tomatos?"

Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## THorisoka

On prononcerait le "s" des _plus_ des phrases 1, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18 et 19. Pour la 2 il y a une ambiguité, oui.

Dans le langage courant, le "s" n'est jamais prononcé lorsque _plus_ veut dire _not any more_, et il est (presque) toujours prononcé lorsque _plus_ veut dire _more_.

Dans le cas où _plus_ est précédé de _pas_, on peut ne pas prononcer le "s" (_Je n'en sais pas plus que toi_), mais dans ce cas le langage est soutenu, c'est facultatif.

En l'absence du "ne", s'il y a une ambiguité, on procède généralement de la façon suivante (langage courant) :
Si plus = more ("s" prononcé), on ajoute un comparatif en fin de phrase (plus... que)
=> (Il) y a plus de tomates que l'année dernière = There are more tomatos than last year
Sinon, on ne rajoute rien
=> (Il) y a plus de tomates = There aren't any more tomatos



Concernant les 2 phrases :
6 - Je connais plus de gens que lui => correct
16 - Ecris le plus d'articles que possible


----------



## vince

merci pour tes réponses, elles sont exactement ce à quoi je m'attendais, le fait c'est que j'ai eu des doutes lorsque j'ai entendu "*Les Australiens continuent à utiliser plus de* *5 milliards de sacs en plastique aux supermarchés par an" *sans que le "s" soit prononcé, alors qu'il est prononcé dans: "Il y a plu*s* de déchets qu'avant'"

pourrais-tu m'expliquer pourquoi? aucune de ces phrases ont le sens de "non plus". Peut-etre le "s" n'est pas prononcé si plus est suivi par "de + <nombre>"?

J'ai plus d'imprimantes que toi = prononcé?
J'ai plus de 3 imprimantes = pas prononcé?


----------



## loicos

Dans quels contextes prononce-t-on le " s" final du mot "plus"?

- Je voudrais plu*s* d'eau
- Il y a plus de tomates?
- Je ne voudrais plus d'eau
- Il n'y a plus de tomates?
- Je ne voudrais pas plu*s* d'eau
- Je connais plu*s* de gens que lui (or is it Je connais plus de gens qu'il *n'en* connait"?)
- Je ne le connais plus
- Je ne connais pas plu*s* de gens que lui
- Plus on se plaint, plus on est détesté. (liaisons 'pluzon'  se plaint..., pluzon ...)
- Il mange plu*s* que moi
- Il ne mange pas plu*s* que moi
- Il ne mange pas non plus
- J'en voudrais plu*s*
- Je n'en voudrais pas plu*s*
- Dis-lui de ne plus venir
- Ecris le plu*s* d'articles que possible (or is it "le plu*s* d'articles qu'il soit possible"?)
- Il boit le plu*s*.
- En plu*s*, il ne nous rend plus visite.
- Cinq années de plu*s*. (on peut dire 'de plu' aussi)


----------



## Agnès E.

Je vous donne ce que je dirais :


			
				loicos said:
			
		

> Dans quels contextes prononce-t-on le " s" final du mot "plus"?
> 
> - Je voudrais plu*s* d'eau oui
> - Il y a plus de tomates? oui, si c'est davantage de tomates - non, si c'est une négation
> - Je ne voudrais plus d'eau non
> - Il n'y a plus de tomates? non
> - Je ne voudrais pas plu*s* d'eau oui
> - Je connais plu*s* de gens que lui (or is it Je connais plus de gens qu'il *n'en* connait"? c'est évidemment la meilleure forme, mais elle est peu usitée à l'oral) je connais plus de gens que lui : oui
> - Je ne le connais plus non
> - Je ne connais pas plu*s* de gens que lui oui
> - Plus on se plaint, plus on est détesté. (liaisons 'pluzon' se plaint..., pluzon ...) oui
> - Il mange plu*s* que moi oui
> - Il ne mange pas plu*s* que moi oui
> - Il ne mange pas non plus non
> - J'en voudrais plu*s oui*
> - Je n'en voudrais pas plu*s oui*
> - Dis-lui de ne plus venir  non
> - Ecris le plu*s* d'articles que possible (or is it "le plu*s* d'articles qu'il soit possible"?) je dirais : écris le plus possible d'article => oui
> - Il boit le plu*s*. oui
> - En plu*s*, il ne nous rend plus visite. oui
> - Cinq années de plu*s*. (on peut dire 'de plu' aussi) non ou oui, selon l'humeur, j'ai l'impression


----------



## DearPrudence

vince said:
			
		

> J'ai plus d'imprimantes que toi = prononcé?
> J'ai plus de 3 imprimantes = pas prononcé?


 
exact.
*plus de* + nom + *que* = prononcé (I think)


----------



## Bastoune

Dans la parlure québécoise/canadienne-francaise en général, le "s" est _toujours_ muet.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Meaning "More information." Is the s pronounced or not. I've tried reading the rules and other posts but there still seems to be inconsistency, unless I'm just not 

reading carefully. Merci d'avance.


----------



## DearPrudence

There have been threads about that very confusing "plus" ...
But what I would say in this case:
I would say that here, you will pronounce it (they do on TV), all the more to avoid the confusion with 
*"il n'y a plus d'infos" = no more information*

*"pluS d'info"* = more information
"*plus d'info*" = no more information.

Hope it helps and that I'm not too wrong ...


----------



## Charlie Parker

That is most helpful. I listen to the radio a lot and I think that's the best way. I am starting to get a feel for it, but it sure helps to have native speakers to clarify things. Merci.


----------



## ellen2020

Although written identically, I am aware that 'plus' is pronounced without the 's' and also with, depending on the sentence. However, I do not know the circumstances under which one pronounces it and omits it. Would it be possible to give a brief explanation? Or could anyone point me towards any material that would explain it?

Many thanks
Ellen


----------



## frenchfanatic

As far as I know (and you would be wise to wait for other replies to make sure!) you pronounce the 's' when it is representing more (eg en plu*s*) and during negative sentences "il n'y a plus" you omit it

Please somebody correct me if I'm wrong!
Good luck


----------



## Lany

Basically they have opposite meanings.

PluS means more : J'en veux plus.
Plus means no more : Il n'y en a plus.


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

"Strike in the Brewery" =    "plu(s) de bière"  = no more beer 

"Production has been doubled !"  = "plus de bière "  more beer

Is a typical Welsh outlook !  - 
until someone me corrige


----------



## muycuriosa

As far as I know there are two basic rules:

1. ne ... plus [ply] = not anymore
On n'en parlera plus. = We won't talk about it anymore. - without the 's'

As 'ne' is often left out when people speak, it is important not to pronounce the 's' in that meaning; otherwise you might be misunderstood. (see 2.)

2. There's the difference between 'plus' [plys] = 'more' as a comparative of 'a lot' and 'plus' as a comparative before an adjective / adverb:

Il travaille beaucoup, mais moi, je travaille plus. = ... I work more. - with the 's'

Il est plus gentil / intelligent que son frère. = He is nicer / more intelligent than ...
plus gentil, i.e. plus + adjective / adverb that starts with a consonant - without the 's'
plus intelligent, i.e. plus + adjective / adverb that starts with a vowel - you make a 'liaison', that is you pronounce [z], the voiced 's'

Well, and then there are the expressions:
de plus - without an 's'
en plus - with an 's'

That's all that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## matchpoint

Lany said:


> C'Est le pluS rapide de tous. = He the fastest of them all.



Confused again  I wouldn't pronounce the s in this case. Is that maybe typically Canadian?

Elle est plus joli que Marie
and
Elle n'est plus joli 
(would be the same pronunciation for me; unless I'm mistaken that means in spoken language "elle est plus joli" is ambiguous)


----------



## little_squeakers

Wait this is an interesting thread.  I'm still confused though.  So when do you say plus with the s and when do you not pronounce the s.  The examples that are mentioned don't seem clear to me.


----------



## tilt

I've got a wonderful little book about difficulties and traps of French, which explains :

[plys] at the end of an affirmative sentence or before a number.
[plyz] before a vowel or a mute _h_.
[ply] in other cases (negative meaning, or before a consonant).

Who did say this is complicated ?


----------



## jann

> Although written identically, I am aware that 'plus' is pronounced without the 's' and also with, depending on the sentence. However, I do not know the circumstances under which one pronounces it and omits it.


Did you see this thread?


----------



## schuyman

Bonjour !

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer quand on prononce le 's' final de "plus" et quand on ne le prononce pas ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## silvae

A priori, la prononciation [plü] quand veut signifier "no more", et [plüss] pour dire "more". Mais moi non plus je ne suis pas certaine, car de nombreuses personnes utilisent les deux prononciations suivant que le son [ü] est ou non suivi d'une voyelle...
Désolée pour la phonétique plus qu'approximative! ^^


----------



## Jean-Louis

habiutellement quand il est suivi par un mot commençant par une voyelle et que l'on fait donc la liaison. Mais il y a des exceptions. Par exemple :
deux plus deux, prononcé pluss


----------



## lilish

Plus,
I wonder when 's' is silent and when it is pronounced


----------



## Bendjy

Let's take that sentence :

Il y en a plus. The two prononciations are linked with different meanings.

Il y en a plus. (With the 's' pronounced) 

There is more than before. 


"Il y en a plus." (With the 's' silent)

There is no more. 


But maybe it is a common mistake. That should be "Il N'y en a plus" for the sentence with the "silent s". Anyway, people are pronouncing "Y'en a plus" in both case with the "sssss" or not depending on the sense.


----------



## tilt

Several other threads about this question already exist, and I gave a rule in this one.
But it think I should rephrase it as since, I found some cases where what I wrote is not perfectly true.

The pronunciation of _plus_ is:
• [plys] when the word is the mathematical sign +, or when it means _more_ before a punctuation mark (full stop, comma, etc.).
• [plyz] before a vowel or a mute _h_, whichever its meaning is (and the context only allows knowing this meaning).
• [ply] in other cases (negative meaning = _no more_, or before a consonant).

Nonetheless, despite this rule, people tend to say [plys] when the meaning is positive, before some words like _de_ or _que_: _Ça a plus de goût. J'en ai plus que toi_.
But they still say [ply] in sentences like _Elle est plus jolie_.


----------



## mplsray

The _Grand Robert_ entry for _plus_ discusses the change in pronunciation. It attributes the change to the influence of the informal form of negation in which only _pas_ is used to negate, rather than _ne...pas._ (*Bendjy*'s post deals with such a sentence.) In the past, a sentence such as "J'en veux /ply/" was not ambiguous: It meant, "I want more of it." while to convey the meaning "I don't want any more of it" you had to say "Je n'en veux /ply/."

When _ne_ started to be dropped in negative sentences, a sentence such as "J'en veux /ply/" became ambiguous. To resolve that ambiguity, _plus_ was pronounced /plys/ when the meaning was positive. "J'en veux /plys/" thus means "I want more of it." While both "J'en veux /ply/" and "Je n'en veux /ply/" mean "I don't want any more of it," the negation without _ne_ being the more informal version.


----------



## denis_2

C'est pas vrai du tout! Quand même! Tous les Québécois disent: «J'en prendrais un peu plus(ss), s'il vous plait!». Encore plusss!++ Autrement, comment ferions-nous la distinction entre: «t'en veux plus?»(-) et «t'en veux plus?»(+) ? voyons! aha!

Remarquez la prononciation dans: 'plus de.. = ' plu de...' lorsqu'on parle d'une certaine quantité: «Plus de 20% des répondants ont avoué avoir menti.» 

Plus c'est compliqué, plus j'aime ça! 'plu.. plu..' quoiqu'on peut aussi entendre 'pluss', mais c'est plus (plu) rare!

N'oublions pas les locutions (dont la prononciation est figée pour pratiquement tous les francophones): 
de plus en plus = 'pluzenplu' (c'est de plus en plus simple)
plus ou moins = 'pluzoumoins' (ça fait plus ou moins macabre)
tout au plus = 'toutoplu' (ça va coûter tout au plus 500$)
le plus souvent = 'le plu souvent' (le plus souvent, ils acceptent nos offres)
ni plus ni moins = 'ni plu ni moins' (c'est ni plus ni moins une sorte de roman)
bien plus = 'bien plu' (c'est bien plus compliqué, mais bien plus (z) inquiétant)


----------



## mickmac51

Agnès E. said:


> Il y a plus de tomates? oui, si c'est davantage de tomates - non, si c'est une négation



Si c'était une négation, il faudrait dire :
Il *n'*y a plus de tomates ? sinon ce n'est pas corect !


----------



## itka

Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que les posts ci-dessus.

Dans le cas où "plus" signifie "davantage" il me semble que l'usage évolue vers l'effacement du *s* chaque fois que cela n'entraîne pas d'ambiguité. 

Je pense que, comme beaucoup d'autres phénomènes de prononciation, l'accent du nord de la France, l'accent "neutre" des médias, ressenti comme "plus [ply] beau", "plus [ply] soutenu", gagne petit à petit la totalité du pays et cet accent a tendance à ne jamais prononcer le *s* de plus.

"Il mange plus que moi" par exemple sera habituellement prononcé [plys] en langage courant, dans le sud, mais on l'entendra fréquemment avec un *s* muet si le locuteur cherche à parler de façon plus "distinguée"... Je n'affirmerais pas toutefois que ce but soit atteint


----------



## Rydan

Bonjour,

Could someone tell me if the letter s is pronounced in the word "plus".
I have heard it pronounced with and without the s and would appreciate some help. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Angle O'Phial

The answer is sometimes.

Je n'ai plus de feuilles -> silent s
Je veux encore plus d'argent -> not silent s

ne...plus -> silent s
plus meaning more -> non silent s

This rule may not apply in all circumstances. As usual, wait for a francophone to confirm.


----------



## chumoé

I live in Canada and I've been in Québec for a few months and I always hear different pronunciations of the word "plus". For example, a local music station "MusiquePlus" the "plus" is pronounced "ploose". However, I hear things like "Je ne sais plus" pronounced like "pu". Also, of course, I hear the common "ploo" as in "donne-moi plus!" Anyone care to explain the difference here and which to use when? Thanks!


----------



## Lezert

when _plus _expresses _more _or  _+_  , the s is pronounced ( j'en veux plus  )
when it expresses  anymore , the s is not pronouced ( as in _je ne sais plus , je n'en veux plus ). _In a word, if you can change _plus _by _pas_, don't pronounce the "s"


----------



## Etana

I agree it's like that in Belgium and France, yes but now in Québec...

And otherwise, before s or not s, it's plu ( as in *p*at *l*ad n*u*e )


----------



## Lezert

Sorry , i didn't finish...In Québec ( and in some regions in France ) ,  the plus _"without s" _is sometimes pronounced _*pu*  ( j'en veux pu, ch'ais pu  )_


----------



## **jane**

Hi, 
This is more a question about pronounciation than vocabulary, but when do you pronounce the "s" on the end of the word "plus" I've heard it done sometimes, but not always.
[...]

Merci


----------



## Jenn08

It depends on the context .. 
I pronounce it when it means +
Je mange plus de pommes (qu'avant)-> Plussss

And I don't when it means 'not anymore'
Je ne mange plus de pommes -> Plu


[...]


----------



## Yaya

Bonjour a tous!

[...]

Quand est-ce qu'on prononce le s a la fin de plus [...] ?

Merci beaucoup !

yaya


----------



## lluke

dans le cas de plus:
plus (s prononcé) = + = like "plus" in english
plus (s non prononcé) = fini = "no more" in english

[...]


----------



## Yaya

merci lluke!

[...]

et pour tes cas de "plus", je suis convaincu que j'ai dû entendre un tas d'exceptions a ces "règles" mais il se peut que je me trompe.

thank you!

yaya


----------



## lluke

oui, tu as raison, certains diront "plu" dans le sens de +
La seule règle qui existe, c'est que si tu entends "plusse", alors ça veut dire "+". Je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire "je n'en veux pluSSE", dans le sens de "no more".
"plu" peut par contre être employé dans les 2 sens, selon les gens.

héhé, bon courage !


----------



## Yaya

ah d'accord, merci pour l'explication! [...]


----------



## Sam302

Bonjour,

I'm familiar with the general rules of pronouncing *plus*. But I was recently surprised to read that the pronunciation  of the *s* is sometimes dropped in these three expressions (among others):

en plus
au plus
une fois de plus

Is that correct, and how common is it to drop the s in these examples?

PS. Just thought of another interesting instance:
When *A plus tard! *(s is not pronounced, I know), is shortened to "*A plus!*", do some people not pronounce the s? I've normally heard it pronounced, I think.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## RuK

I don't think this is correct. I hear en pluss, au pluss, une fois de pluss. 

However, I hear à plu tard, which is shortened to "à pluss!", and je n'en ai plu.

I'll be interested in the natives' responses.


----------



## Sam302

RuK said:


> I don't think this is correct. I hear en pluss, au pluss, une fois de pluss.
> 
> However, I hear à plu tard, which is shortened to "à pluss!", and je n'en ai plu.
> 
> I'll be interested in the natives' responses.



"Je n'en ai plus" actually follows a firm standard rule: when plus is used in the negative the s is not pronounced. I'm concerned with possible phonetic exceptions in the *positive* usage of plus (beyond such firm standard rules as "plus grand que", not pronounced). Sorry if I wasn't clear, and thanks for your input


----------



## DearPrudence

RuK said:


> I don't think this is correct. I hear en pluss, au pluss, une fois de pluss.
> 
> However, I hear à plu tard, which is shortened to "à pluss!", and je n'en ai plu.
> 
> I'll be interested in the natives' responses.


I wouldn't have said it better myself, RuK  


RuK said:


> [...] une fois de pluss.


Though I think I sometimes hear "une fois de plu", which I think is quite formal, more than "une fois de pluss".


----------



## Sam302

One more thing -- I actually heard one of these examples on Radio France, which is why I started researching this question in the first place. Alors peut-être c'est du langage soutenu?

Merci d'avance, toute idée est la beinvenue!


----------



## Sam302

DearPrudence said:


> I wouldn't have said it better myself, RuK
> 
> Though I think I sometimes hear "une fois de plu", which I think is quite formal, more than "une fois de pluss".



Merci de votre réponse (je suis très lent)...


----------



## denis_2

It seems there are no clear rules for PLUS but let me try to summarize.
My answers will be guided by what I usually hear on the streets, on tv, on the radio in the whole _Francophonie_ in general.

-À plu* tard! (s not pronounced); shortened to 'À pluS! @+ in internet language' (s ALWAYS pronounced)
-Au plus, en plus. 1. A. When followed by an Adjetive beginning with a vowel or mute H it follows the usual Liaison rule in Z "le prix ira au pluZ imaginatif, au pluZ honorable" (mute H here: h muet). "Imaginez-la en pluZ arrogante". B. If the word after Plus begins with a consonnant or irregular H "au plu grave de la situation" "au plu hargneux" (irregular H here: h aspiré). 
2. 'Au pluS' and 'En pluS' when these expressions are used alone (as a reinforcement statement) "Au pluS, on aura 200£ pour ça". "Une pénalité de trois points, au pluS" "En pluS, il est arrivé en retard / Il est arrivé en retard, en pluS". "-Et ils ont accepté sans hésitation? -En pluS, oui!" (± as unbelievable as it seems). 
-Tout au plu (usually no S). 
-Une fois de plus (S is generally NOT pronounced but - but it can be, it's more a personal or local thing than common/soutenu) 'on s'est fait avoir, une fois de plu/plus'
-De plu en plus = 'de pluZ en plu' is the most common pronounciation; even if the word following the last 'plus' begins with a vowel there is NO liaison: 'de pluZ en plu adorable' not "de pluZ en pluZ adorable".
-Je n'en ai plu (right - no S heard) but J'en ai encore pluS (more)
-Plu grand/petit/ que.. (comparison); but if the word following 'plus' word begins with a vowel, then there is the usual liaison: "être est pluZ important qu'impressionner"
"C'est Jean le plu grand; il est plu grand que Luc mais pas pluZ intelligent que lui!" 
-Plus que (MORE THAN) "Elle mange pluS que moi/toi/vous.." but "C'est plu que suffisant! (usual) / C'est pluS que suffisant!"
-Plu de (MORE THAN) usual and most widely spread pronounciation though some people say 'PluS de'. "plu de 2 millions de manifestants ont marché dans les rues.."
-Plus de.. que.. (MORE/MORE OF) "Il y a pluS de femmes que d'hommes ce soir". "J'ai pluS de temps qu'hier."
-Plu de (no more/not anymore). "On n'a plu de ce produit-là, désolé". "-Encore un peu de vin? -Non, je n'en veux plu, merci" 
-Non plu* (always). "Moi non plu."

"Si vous ne voulez plu entendre ce message, appuyez sur 7"
"Tu me donnes une pomme? -Je n'en ai plu*. / J'en ai plu" (NE/N' tends to be skipped in spoken French).

Often there are more than just one pronounciation and the choice is personal/regional or unthinking (unless the person tries to speak carefully like in advertisement or wants to be creative with the language). Also remember that NOT everyone you hear in French was born in a French-speaking city! There ARE regional uses too. Someone whose first language is not French could make special uses or transfer in French. 

"Pour pluS d'information, téléphonez-nous. / Pour plu* d'information, téléphonez-nous."

Also, plus (plu, not anymore, no more) is sometimes said without the L: pu "j'en peux pu!" "Du café? Ben, y en a pu!". Often said 'too colloquial' but one can hear that quite often.

*Of course the letter "S" will always be *written* even when it is not pronounced and plus would never be written pluZ (it is just to show the liaison)!!


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Ici sur WR j'ai vu que "plus" peut etre prononcée comme "pliù" "pliùs" ou "pliùz". Comment on fait? On choisi la formule favorie? Ou? Je ne sais pas comme faire. Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## victoire s.

Cela dépend de la phrase et du sens :

* "plus" dans le sens "no more / anymore" se prononce "plu" ("pliù") : comme "il n'y a plus de pain".
* "plus" dans le sens "more" se prononce "plus" ("pliùs") : comme "je veux plus de soupe" ou "je ne peux pas faire plus".
* "plus" dans une comparaison se prononce "plu" : comme "il est plus grand que moi" (de même, au superlatif : "c'est le plus grand").
* "plus" avant une voyelle se prononce "pluz" ("pliùz") : comme "il est plus important" ou "plus ou moins".
* "plus" dans le sens mathématique se prononce "plus" : comme "3 plus 3"

Cela dépend vraiment du contexte... j'en oublie sûrement...


----------



## pacadansc

Bonjour à tous!

Comment donc se prononce "de plus en plus"?

J'entends: _ply*z*enply_

Dans ce cas, "plus" veut dire "davantage". Est-ce donc correcte aussi de dire: _ply*s*enply*s*_ ? 

Merci.


----------



## tilt

pacadansc said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Comment donc se prononce "de plus en plus"?
> 
> J'entends: _ply*z*enply_
> 
> Dans ce cas, "plus" veut dire "davantage". Est-ce donc correcte aussi de dire: _ply*s*enply*s*_ ?
> 
> Merci.


Non, il faut faire la liaison avec _en_, qui implique de transformer le premier [s] en [z].
Et, sans doute pour des raisons d'euphonie, le dernier [s] est omis.


----------



## pacadansc

Merci. Parfois il semble que les règles se contredisent...


----------



## tilt

pacadansc said:


> Merci. Parfois il semble que les règles se contredisent...


À quelles règles fais-tu donc allusion ?
_Plus _ne se dit jamais _plys _devant une voyelle, et ne se prononce pas toujours ainsi devant une consonne (_il est plus grand que moi_).


----------



## pacadansc

_Règles_ n’était peut-être pas le bon mot. En fait, j’ai hésité de l’employer. J’avais fait des recherches avant de poser ma question (Dommage que je n’ai pas écrit plus de notes). Je savais déjà que s se prononce z avant un voyelle, mais dans le Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française (Larousse) j’ai lu aussi: L’usage tend également à faire sonner l’s dans le cas où plus signifie «davantage». "L’usage tend", évidemment, veut dire que pas tout le monde le fais.


----------



## Grop

pacadansc said:


> J'entends: _ply*z*enply_
> 
> Dans ce cas, "plus" veut dire "davantage". Est-ce donc correcte aussi de dire: _ply*s*enply*s*_ ?



Je n'en suis pas sûr, mais je crois que je prononce le dernier s ou non selon le contexte. Je ne le prononcerais pas avant un adjectif (_Ce chat est de plus[z]en plus gros_), mais probablement en fin de phrase (_On en trouve de plus[z]en plus[s]_).

Edit: Maintenant que j'y pense, devant un adjectif commençant par une voyelle, je fais la liaison, tout simplement. _Cette comédie est de plus[z]en plus[z]idiote._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Grop said:


> Je n'en suis pas sûr, mais je crois que je prononce le dernier s ou non selon le contexte. Je ne le prononcerais pas avant un adjectif (_Ce chat est de plus[z]en plus gros_), mais probablement en fin de phrase (_On en trouve de plus[z]en plus[s]_).


Tout comme moi ! 
(Ah, ces sudistes... ! )


----------



## tilt

Grop said:


> Je n'en suis pas sûr, mais je crois que je prononce le dernier s ou non selon le contexte. Je ne le prononcerais pas avant un adjectif (_Ce chat est de plus[z]en plus gros_), mais probablement en fin de phrase (_On en trouve de plus[z]en plus[s]_).
> 
> Edit: Maintenant que j'y pense, devant un adjectif commençant par une voyelle, je fais la liaison, tout simplement. _Cette comédie est de plus[z]en plus[z]idiote._


Il y a dans ce fil un message où j'avais donné les règles de prononciation de _plus_.
Elles vont dans le sens que tu mentionnes ici (même si pas mal de gens ont tendance à dire [z] devant un nombre).


----------



## karenb.job

Agree with frenchfanatic
If you mean "more" then you pronounce the S => "pluS" in phonetic
If you mean "no more" then you don't prononce it => "plu" in phonetic


----------



## pacadansc

tilt said:


> (même si pas mal de gens ont tendance à dire [z] devant un nombre).


 
Pourriez-vous donner un exemple de cela?


----------



## tilt

pacadansc said:


> Pourriez-vous donner un exemple de cela?


As a mathematical sign, _plus _should always be said [plys].
For example, _un plus un _is normally said [~œpys~œ]. But I often hear [~œpyz~œ].
It's the same for _+1_ (by opposition to the negative value _-1_).


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Salut, j'ai trouvé ces examples dans mon livre où la "s" de "plus" n'ai jamais prononcée.
Je vous les donne: _à sa liberation, quatre ans plus (pliù) tard, le roit fait frapper une pièce d'or qui s'appellera le franc. 
Plus (pliù) de trois cents millions d'Européens utilisent désormais les pièces et les billets d'une monnaie commune. 
A Paris, le Pont neuf, le plus ancien (ici pliuz à cause de la liaison) de la capitale et l'un des plus (pliù) connus à travers le monde s'est illuminé, le 31 décembre 2001. 
_Et maintenant ici je ne sais pas comment est-ce que je dois prononcer "plus":
_depuis le 30 juin on ne peut plus échanger de francs français dans les banques.
Si l'Europe s'élargit, le vote à la majorité sera encore plus difficile.
_Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## tilt

*Depuis le 30 juin on ne peut plus échanger de francs français dans les banques.
*Ici, _plus _n'a pas le sens de _davantage_, mais apporte au contraire une dimension négative.
Dans ces cas-là, on ne prononce jamais [plys]. On dit parfois [plyz], à cause de la liaison, sinon c'est [ply].*

Si l'Europe s'élargit, le vote à la majorité sera encore plus difficile.
*Dans le sens de _davantage_, le [s] est omis devant une consonne. 
Donc ici, il faut dire [ply], comme dans le texte que tu as donné en exemple.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

tilt said:


> *Depuis le 30 juin on ne peut plus échanger de francs français dans les banques.*
> Ici, _plus _n'a pas le sens de _davantage_, mais apporte au contraire une dimension négative.
> Dans ces cas-là, on ne prononce jamais [plys]. On dit parfois [plyz], à cause de la liaison, sinon c'est [ply].
> 
> _*Si l'Europe s'élargit, le vote à la majorité sera encore plus difficile.*_
> Dans le sens de _davantage_, le [s] est omis devant une consonne.
> Donc ici, il faut dire [ply], comme dans le texte que tu as donné en exemple.


 
Merci beaucoup, mais je n'ai pas compris si dans mon premier example je dois prononcer [plyz] à cause de la liaison ou ply.
Et comment est-ce que vous pouvez expliquer les autres examples que j'ai donné où "plus" est tout le temps prononcé "plyu"?


----------



## tilt

sun-and-happiness said:


> Merci beaucoup, mais je n'ai pas compris si dans mon premier example je dois prononcer [plyz] à cause de la liaison ou ply.


Comme le mot est devant une voyelle, il faut faire la liaison et dire [plyz].



sun-and-happiness said:


> Et comment est-ce que vous pouvez expliquer les autres examples que j'ai donné où "plus" est tout le temps prononcé "plyu"?


_Plus_, quand il signifie _davantage_, ne se prononce [plys] qu'en fin de phrase.
Cette prononciation est aussi utilisée pour désigner  le _+_ mathématique (_+1_ se dit [plysœ˜], _2+2_ se dit [døplysdø]).

En dehors de ces cas-là, le [s] ne devrait jamais être prononcé, ou alors comme un [z] en cas de liaison.
Ton texte respecte exactement ces principes.


----------



## lupo12

what about "de plus en plus de personnes..." - is the first s pronounced and the second not? If a sentence were to finish with "plus" would the s always be pronounced?

thank you!


----------



## Grop

Hi, I would pronounce both s (de plu[z] en plu[s]), but as we already said, it probably depends on speakers . I wouldn't consider the pronounciation you suggested (de plu[z] en plu[-]) as incorrect.


----------



## jadore

Sorry to revive an old friend, but I've read all the examples and everything, and I'm still not sure whether this s is pronounced? I'm not sure where it'd be a [z] kinda liason sound or a s? Thanks for any help!

"Ce que j’aime le plus à l’école , ce sont mes amis."


----------



## Grop

Hello, I would pronounce it as a plain old [s].


----------



## occitan2

Hello,

In short, if you are are describing a quantity (number) which follows "plus de", the "s' is never pronounced despite the fact that the phrase or sentence is NOT negative.

i.e. plus de dialectes ('s' is pronounced)
plus de 10 dialectes  ('s' is not pronounced)


----------



## occitan2

Hello again,

For English speakers, when "de" following "plus" can be translated as "than", then do not pronounce the final "s" in "plus".  

plus de dix langues "more THAN ten languages"

plus de langues "more languages"

There is a great linguistic article in French which deals with this matter.  If any of you are interested in it, please let me know and I will send you the link.

Best regards to all...


----------



## Charlie51

When you use "plus de.." as in "Ça coûte plus de 30€", am I right in thinking that you pronounce the "s"?

I've just heard somone French saying, "Je dépense plus d'argent...." meaning "I spend more money..." on a CD but he didn't pronounce the "s".

I'm now confused!

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## mathilde70

Usually (but it may vary with regional accents), plus with a spoken s is for "more", plus with a silent s is for "no more".
Ex:
J'en veux plu*s* : I want more
Je n'en veux plu(s) : I don't want any more 
And since people sometimes omit the negative "ne" : J'en veux plu(s) : I don't want any more 
Tricky!


----------



## Micia93

Well, we should pronounce the "s" but we don't always do it!

we only pronounce the "s" when "plus" is used as is => j'en ai plus (ssss) = I have more of it

j'en ai plus (without pronouncing the "s") = I haven't got anymore


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, mathilde70 et Micia93!


----------



## DearPrudence

Charlie51 said:


> When you use "plus de.." as in "Ça coûte plus de 30€", am I right in thinking that you pronounce the "s"?
> 
> I've just heard somone French saying, "Je dépense plus d'argent...." meaning "I spend more money..." on a CD but he didn't pronounce the "s".
> 
> I'm now confused!
> 
> Merci à l'avance!



I will try to only answer your particular question.

*"Ça coûte plus de 30€" →*_ plu de 30 €_
*"Je dépense plus d'argent" →*_ je dépense pluS d’argent
_
"*Je dépense plu d’argent*" is pronounced the same as : "*Je (ne) dépense plus d'argent"* (I don’t spend any money anymore).

*"plus de XX (nombres)" (more than) → plu de 
*_"Ça coûte plus de 30€" → plu de 30 € (more than €30)
"Il y avait plus de 100 personnes au concert. → plus de 100 personnes (more than 100 people)_

*"plus de XX (noms)" (more) → pluS de
*_Je dépense pluS d’argent. (I spend more money)
Il me faut pluS d’argent (I need more moeny)_


----------



## Missrapunzel

DearPrudence said:


> I will try to only answer your particular question.
> 
> *"Ça coûte plus de 30€" →*_ plu de 30 €_
> *"Je dépense plus d'argent" →*_ je dépense pluS d’argent
> _
> "*Je dépense plu d’argent*" is pronounced the same as : "*Je (ne) dépense plus d'argent"* (I don’t spend any money anymore).
> 
> *"plus de XX (nombres)" (more than) → plu de
> *_"Ça coûte plus de 30€" → plu de 30 € (more than €30)
> "Il y avait plus de 100 personnes au concert. → plus de 100 personnes (more than 100 people)_
> 
> *"plus de XX (noms)" (more) → pluS de
> *_Je dépense pluS d’argent. (I spend more money)
> Il me faut pluS d’argent (I need more moeny)_


I agree with DearPrudence. 
Sentences without "ne" in written communication can be misleading, when in doubt, it's better to double-check with the writer. 

And I beg to disagree with Micia on the fact that we should pronunce it. It's not always true. 
It's true when there is nothing after _plus_, but it's not true when you use it with a noun. 
_ça coûte plus_ [plu] _de 30 euros. ça coûte plus_ [pluss].


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, DearPrudence et Missrapunzel!


----------



## jaidesquestions

What is 'courant' and 'soutenu' referring to in post #1?


----------



## jann

jaidesquestions said:


> What is 'courant' and 'soutenu' referring to in post #1?


They refer to levels or "registers" of language.  _Courant_ is normal, everyday expression.  _Soutenu_ is more formal, careful language.


----------



## jaidesquestions

Plus ils gagnent d'argent, plus ils en dépensent.

Is this correct pronunciation: [ply il ..., ply il zɑ̃....]

Is the 'en' a pronoun?


----------



## jann

jaidesquestions said:


> Plus ils gagnent d'argent, plus ils en dépensent.
> Is this correct pronunciation: [ply il ..., ply il zɑ̃....]


That is one acceptable pronunciation, yes.  But like it says in the summary table in post #1, it would also be correct to make the liaison after _plus_ in this sentence, particularly if you were reading poetry or if this were a line in a song.
_*Plus* il siffle, *plus* elle chante._ [ply] (2x)
_*Plus* il siffle, *plus* elle chante._ [plyz] (2x) (poésie/chanson)​


> Is the 'en' a pronoun?


Yes, but this thread is about the pronunciation of _plus_, so that's off-topic here.


----------



## WatsJusto

What about in the context of a conversation, where one might say (after saying they didn't sleep much during a long weekend): "And now I am more tired"??? Would it be: "Et maintenant, je suis plus (no 's') fatigué" - with that pronounciation it sounds to me like: "I am no longer tired"..., and I can't imagine one would say: "Je suis plus (pronouncing the 's') fatigué" : \  or would it be better to say: "Et maintenant, je suis fatigué de plus (pronouncing the 's')??? This phrase sounds right to me: Je suis encore fatigué de plus" - but that would change the meaning slightly...what about my other attempts??? Merci d'avance!


----------



## WatsJusto

Salut! J’ai pas encore trouvé une explication pour ma question sur le thème de prononcer ou ne pas prononcer le ‘s’ dans un cas comme : si je veux dire : _I am not tired anymore _ou _I am more tired _, il me semble que les mots puissent être les mêmes dans la langue parlée, en omettant le ‘ne’ = « je suis plus fatigué », d’abbord, est-ce que cette phrase peut être utilisée dans les deux cas, et si c’est vrai, est-ce qu’on prononce le ‘s’ quand ‘plus’ veut dire : « more tired » et pas quand c’est= « not anymore »??? Merci bien de répondre!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, when we speak, we may say:
"Je suis plus fatigué" for "je _ne_ suis plus fatigué".
In this case, you shouldn't pronounce the "s".
Then, the question of how to pronounce:
"Je suis plus fatigué" for "I am more tired".
Well, the thing is, to me, you wouldn't have to utter such a sentence on its own. You would need something else like:
"Je suis plus fatigué _que jamais_"
"Je suis encore _plus_ fatigué _(qu'avant)_"
"Je suis plus fatigué _que toi_"
...
which makes "je suis plus fatigué" where the "s" is not pronounced unambiguous.
At least, that's my take on it...


----------



## WatsJusto

DearPrudence, I appreciate your thoughts, and I think your statement with 'encore' (Je suis encore plus fatigué) is the answer I was looking for...but I guess my original assumption is correct, at least in part, that in spoken French, the utterance: "Je suis plus fatigué", with the 's' never pronounced, could mean either: "I am more tired" or "I am no longer tired", of course depending on (and even NEEDING) context.  This is tough for English speakers, Thanks for your response!


----------



## cvc121

Question added to a previous thread, rule 1

Do you pronounce the "s" in the word "plus"? 
-En plus de...


----------



## Gutenberg

I do, but many French-speaking people don't.


----------



## NickKhu

I do too. I've never heard someone who don't in this case. However, we don't pronounce the "s" in this sentence "Je n'en peux plus."


----------



## ilie86

Aujourd’hui, il y a plus de 10000 cafés à Paris. 

je prononce le s dans ce cas. Est-ce correct?


----------



## Micia93

Since there is a figure (10 000), you can omit to pronounce the "s" without any confusion (which I would do)
It could be confusing if the sentence would be "il y a plus de cafés à Paris", knowing that we often omit the "n" in negative sentences and in spoken language.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I'd pronounce the _s_ in plus in the example given above. Am I wrong to do so?


----------



## Micia93

No, you aren't. You can either make the liaison or not.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Thank you Micia.


----------



## ilie86

Il y a plus de respect pour les autres.

Dans ce cas plus signifie davantage... 

Je prononce le S, est-ce correct?


----------



## Micia93

Yes, pronounce it


----------



## dookie418

Salut tout le monde,

In Jacques Brel's song "Ne me quitte pas" there's a part where he says ".._ des terres brûlées donnant *plus* de blé qu'un meilleur Avril.._" but he doesn't pronounce the /s/ in *plus*, even though it means "more wheat"?

I don't understand why the /s/ isn't pronounced?  I know that in contexts where "plus de quelque chose" could mean "no more of something", it wouldn't get pronounced, but that's not the case here.  

He's using *plus* as more?  Help me please. This word has been a nightmare for me to master.

Merci beaucoup,
Daniel


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

You're right, it does mean _more _although the /s/ isn't vocalized. The way I see it, it's possible not to pronounce the *S* even though _plus _means _more_, but:

*1.* it must be a comparison :_ plus...que_.

*2.* the word _de _should be fully pronounced and cannot be slurred into _d'_ : if _plus _means _more_, "plus de blé" should be pronounced /ply(s) d*ə* ble/
or /ply(s) d*ø* ble/ (depending on your accent, etc.). On the other hand, when_ plus_ is actually short for _ne...plus_ ("no more"), the word _de _is sometimes slurred in relaxed speech and sounds like _d' _:_ /ply-d-ble/. _This never happens when _plus _means _more_, whether the *s* is pronounced (most of the time) or not (as in Jacques Brel's song).

*3. *this is a literary / formal / poetic pronounciation.​Note that the *S* must not be pronounced when _plus _comes before an adjective or an adverb (even though it means _more_): _plus belle, plus vite. _

However, if the adjective / adverb starts with a vowel, we usually pronounce the* s* as /z/ (making a "liaison"). I don't think this is compulsory, though. _"Plus âgé"_ is more commonly pronounced as /ply*-z-*age/ than as /ply age/, but the latter doesn't sound wrong to me.


----------



## Sunomis

You are both correct  

I will add that the s will have to be vocalized if directly followed by a vowel as in : 

/ply *z*a drwat ke sarkozi/


----------



## dookie418

What if you have something like "il est plus affreux que moi"? Would there be a liaison between s and a forming /z/, or would the s get pronounced as /s/?


----------



## Rosa21

Hi,
yes there will be a liaison between s and a forming /z/ because the two letters are "vowel".


----------



## jekoh

japonais said:


> According to the first post in this thread, the "s" in "plus" should be pronounced in "Tous ceux qui ont plus de dix-huit ans ont le droit de voter." and "C'est lui qui a le plus de succès."


No, the first post does not say that.

See "_plus de + nombre / quantité" _and_ "le plus (de + substantif)" _in the second table


----------



## tartopom

Well I say " Tous ceux qui ont plusse de 18 ans ont le droit de voter." and ".. mais ce sont les deux qui ont obtenu le plusse de voix qui ...".


----------



## soleil-sol

Alors, pas plus means no more ?
Merci
soleil-sol


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour !

_Les plu(s) de 60 ans._

On prononce ou pas ?


----------



## Garoubet

Moi je ne prononce pas parce qu'il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté et c'est plus facile à dire (_les plud 60 ans_) mais il y a des gens qui prononcent.


----------



## Micia93

Je ne prononce pas non plus


----------



## tartopom

Et moi, je le prononce.


----------

